# r35 rear seat room



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

im just wondering about rear seat room in an r35. 
do they have any more than a mkiv supra ? 

we used to manage with the supra just but im only 5ft 8" so can have my seat well forward no problems lol 

does anyone have a pic of 4 up in a gtr ? is it realistically doable 1 adult 1 child front, 1 adult 1 child back ?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Should be no problem.

3 or 4 adults is a bit tricky


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, you can get two children in the back as long as you are not tall.
If you are it gets a bit tricky as the seat squabs are long and the hole for the legs vanishes.

I still can't believe due to the gearbox/seat design there is less legroom than in an R32 (smallest of the 4wd GT-Rs).


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Personally found the rear seats useless, with very tight access getting in and poor leg room for passengers. 
I put my kids in the back once (10 and 9 years of age) both found it difficult getting in and out and both found it to be cramped.

I'm 5'10 and like to extend my legs and drive, so no chance of a passenger behind me, regardless of age or size


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I am lookingat this at the moment. I tested a car recently and took the opportunity to sit in the back myself with the front seat in a reasonable position. 

I agree it,s a fiddle getting in and out but not a show stopper (unless the people getting the back are immobile). I would also agree for people 6ft + the head room was not plentiful and your head is actually in the rear window. 

These things I am ok with. What does worry me a little is how a car seat will fit in the back. I tried myone for a 6 year old and not only was it a bastid to get in the car it didnt seem to fit very well.

My hope lies in the recaro seat a few have suggested as being suitable and that this will fit in the space ok.

Richard, did you run those seats and if so, was that in the back?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

The Jane child seat we had used to fit great. Iso Fix too. Still have it in very good condition if anyone needs it.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What is it, the Montecarlo?

If so how much you looking for it?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

gtr mart said:


> Richard, did you run those seats and if so, was that in the back?


My four month old goes in a rear facing seat in the back, along with my wife.
My (almost) five year old sits in the front in his car seat.

I bought a Ford Fiesta ST for zipping in and out of work last week, which is also a three door, and we couldn't believe today how much more space it has in the back and how much easier it is to get in and out.

I certainly would only consider the rear seats for occassional use only, it's all a bit of a faff.
Especially as there is no quick release like every other three door car, so you have to manually crank the seat forward with the electric adjustment. (takes a while!)


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

CT17 said:


> My four month old goes in a rear facing seat in the back, along with my wife.
> My (almost) five year old sits in the front in his car seat.
> 
> I bought a Ford Fiesta ST for zipping in and out of work last week, which is also a three door, and we couldn't believe today how much more space it has in the back and how much easier it is to get in and out.
> ...


are you serious ? theres no release to throw the seat forward in one go ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

scoooby slayer said:


> are you serious ? theres no release to throw the seat forward in one go ?


I think the early cars may have had it, but not sure.
I seem to remember a button on my MY10.
I know my MY11 and MY14 didn't.

I know, it's a bit of a joke.



...waits for someone else to clarify...


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

TABZ said:


> Personally found the rear seats useless, with very tight access getting in and poor leg room for passengers.
> I put my kids in the back once (10 and 9 years of age) both found it difficult getting in and out and both found it to be cramped.
> 
> I'm 5'10 and like to extend my legs and drive, so no chance of a passenger behind me, regardless of age or size


I agree - other than small kids the rear seats are cosmetic only.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Children and small slim adults are fine in the back, anyone bigger will struggle.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

scoooby slayer said:


> are you serious ? theres no release to throw the seat forward in one go ?


Can anyone else confirm the ability to move the rear seats forward without doing it via the electrical adjuster?

I've got a feeling the pre-MY11 cars had this feature on the passenger side seat only.

From MY11 onwards it's missing.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Can anyone else confirm the ability to move the rear seats forward without doing it via the electrical adjuster?
> 
> I've got a feeling the pre-MY11 cars had this feature on the passenger side seat only.
> 
> From MY11 onwards it's missing.


I know our my10 had it but it's not on the my11 I have now, is this do to the recaros?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Its bigger than the Supra mate but its not huge. Ok for children or small adults on a short journey.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

CT17 said:


> My four month old goes in a rear facing seat in the back, along with my wife.


Seriously - your wife and 4 month old share a car seat???


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

goRt said:


> Seriously - your wife and 4 month old share a car seat???


You know what I mean. 



goRt said:


> I know our my10 had it but it's not on the my11 I have now, is this do to the recaros?


I don't think so, my MY11 had premium seats and the quick release button was missing from the passenger seat.
Seems the quick release seat on one side was removed.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I looked at an my10 premium and it had a mechanical quick release which letthe seat pivot forward and also an electric button on the other side so the rear passenger could move the entire seat further forward.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

gtr mart said:


> I looked at an my10 premium and it had a mechanical quick release which letthe seat pivot forward and also an electric button on the other side so the rear passenger could move the entire seat further forward.


Yep, that's what mine also has, and mine's a 2010 Black Edition. I have a car seat in the back for the little un and it fits fine. It's a pain getting her in and out of it, but it's a pain in any three door car. It was worse when she was in the 'group 0' seat and the seat had to go in and out as well as her, and only just fitted through the gap...

I can't imagine an adult who isn't a midget being comfortable back there - I have the driver's seat pretty much touching the rear seat, so nobody could sit behind that one in any case!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

There's a mechanical slider on the my11, it just lost the high level electric forward slider.


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I bought a Ford Fiesta ST for zipping in and out of work last week, which is also a three door, and we couldn't believe today how much more space it has in the back and how much easier it is to get in and out.


Off topic (sorry) but what's the ST like? I'm thinking of picking one up.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

My wife sat in the back when I took mine for a test drive and she said it was okay. Equally, the sales chap was in the back when I drove, but then he was built like a whippet.

Oddly. the rear seats put me off a GTR for ages (having had Esprits, Noble and AM Vanatge, so I only wanted 2 seats).


----------



## AnilS (Mar 9, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> I looked at an my10 premium and it had a mechanical quick release which letthe seat pivot forward and also an electric button on the other side so the rear passenger could move the entire seat further forward.


*Mines like this too*.

I'm 5'6" and my lad who is 5'7" can squeeze in behind me but I have to put my seat quite forward. I can still drive by pushing the steering back towards the dash, but I have to be careful about pedal/feet setup.
Once he is in, I move the drivers' seat back until he asks me to stop. Then I move it forward a touch.

My wife (5'4") goes in the front passenger seat and moves it quite far forward so that my other lad (5'9") can get in the back.

We did 20 miles before I got a complaint of crampness. Luckily, 20 miles was all I needed to travel...


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

When i give my lad and his mates a lift, i make the 2 in the back take there shoes off... the smallest sits behind me with his feet up on his seat. Then the other 2 share the legroom by moving the passenger seat around.

Its only ever a couple of miles so we manage, funny though since getting the GTR he always has plenty of mates who need a lift:chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I've had four sets of clubs in the boot, and four 6ft+ humans. Wasn't comfortable, but doable.


----------



## Vladikar (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm 6"4 and there is no chance anyone can sit behind me, unfortunately or fortunately my friends and family all start at around 6 feet tall so I've just accepted I bought a 2 seater car!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I can get in the back of a Supra MKIV and an R35 but the front seat needs to be forward a fair bit. My head does hit the rear screen in both so have to sit with a funny angle to my neck. Not comfortable, but can be done. I've also squeezed into the back of a 911 and a TT before too. I'm approx 6ft but not built like a tank.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

as long as its got the same or abit more than a supra then we will manage, im 5ft8", the missus 5ft10" and im short legged so can have my seat forward and still be comfortable even more so than in a supra as I don't need my clutch leg.

kids are 1 and 5 so we will manage for know I hope, lucky im a short arse lol


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I think you'll be OK with small kids. Just for info, I've always been behind the passenger in those cars, not the driver


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

gtr mart said:


> What is it, the Montecarlo?
> 
> If so how much you looking for it?


No it says Indie Racing on it or something. Bright Red. £50 Ono


----------



## Dippy (Mar 24, 2014)

Rear seat usability is a criteria for me too, so I spent a while checking this during my test drive of an 09 plate GTR (or rather when I parked up for a while during the test drive session). For reference I'm 175cm and 75kg (which are the correct units to use if you are under 60 years old ). My conclusions were:
1) Unless the driver is a lot shorter than me, with the seat in the preferred position there will not be enough legroom for a passenger behind it
2) However I found that I could put up with driving with the seat far enough forward to allow legroom, at least for short periods which is OK for me
3) Unless the driver is a lot shorter than me, with the seat in the preferred position and tilted forwards it is possible to climb into the back seat, but with difficulty (a lot of difficulty for people of 'a certain' build or fitness level)
4) Because of the above I realised that to have a passenger behind the driver it makes sense to go ahead and move the seat forward and tilt it before the passenger gets in. Then the driver can get in and move the seat back until the passenger starts to complain about legroom
5) I thought the electric controls on the seat were good such that doing this was not really much of a bother
6) To confirm - I found that I could put the drivers seat in a position where I could tolerate the legroom when sitting behind it and also to drive the car in that position
7) When sitting in the back my head was only just below the rear window - people any taller would feel uncomfortable
8) Getting out again was difficult and I found it best to just move the seat forward again and tilt to make it easiest, since I would need to adjust the position again anyway
9) If later models have a memory function for the driver seat then it would be really handy for this


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Everyone likes a list. Am I right?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Scooby rumour has it, you've purchased a lovely 35???


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

TABZ said:


> Scooby rumour has it, you've purchased a lovely 35???


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> My hope lies in the recaro seat a few have suggested as being suitable and that this will fit in the space ok.


Ive got these Recaro Monza Nova Two Seat Fix (Black): Amazon.co.uk: Baby

They fit well, I took the seat bases out and put in some vinyl covered foam so the don't get foooked.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


>



Haha, knowing you and your relentless thirst for power, I know the car in question will suit you 100%.

Well done mate.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

matt4man said:


> Ive got these Recaro Monza Nova Two Seat Fix (Black): Amazon.co.uk: Baby
> 
> They fit well, I took the seat bases out and put in some vinyl covered foam so the don't get foooked.



Good thinking about removing the seat and replacing with foam. I tried fitting a different car seat in the back recently and had to lower it as it was hitting the back window, so that would probably help. Nice to see you can get two seats in properly, I was getting a little worried.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

TABZ said:


> Haha, knowing you and your relentless thirst for power, I know the car in question will suit you 100%.
> 
> Well done mate.



mate 1 0 - 60 in 2.6 seconds and I was sold 
awesome car I had to have it, im not messing around with no stage 4 stuff straight in with the 850r  lol


rear seats looked manageable aswell, hopefully........


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

matt4man said:


> Ive got these Recaro Monza Nova Two Seat Fix (Black): Amazon.co.uk: Baby
> 
> They fit well, I took the seat bases out and put in some vinyl covered foam so the don't get foooked.





Like those.

Sell me one when they have out grown them as that will be about right for my child


----------

